# ALL TYPES!! Hilarious Inferior Fails



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

I've been wanting to draw a short series of humorous illustrations of a few MBTI types when their inferior functions fail, but then I realized, I want to do ALL of them. Problem is, I don't know enough about all the types to make up scenarios for each one. So who wants to help me out? Tell me your type (very important, I need this and can't always readily find them) and tell me some funny things that happen when YOUR inferior function fails! 

As an ENFP, my inferior Si fails often involve bumping/ slamming/ tripping over things I didn't notice were nearby, not finding something I'm looking for when it's right under my nose, forgetting I need to eat/ drink water/ pee because I'm too caught up in something else. As an example, I have a pair of jeans that lace up the sides, and most times when I walk out of my office, I tend to walk too close to the side of the doorway, so the lace at the top of the right side of my jeans will snag on the doorjamb as I walk past and yank me backwards! I have another pair of jeans where the belt loop on the right side is starting to rip and fray for the same reason.

What are your funny stories of inferior failure?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

INTP, Inferior Fe: I was trying to comfort a neighbor who had been traumatized by a fatal car crash that occurred in front of his house, which brought back terrible memories of another death. Finally I gave up and said, "Anything else I'd say would just sound stupid." He said, "I agree."


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Inferior Ni (ESTP) 

Friend: "Where do you see yourself in ten years?" 

Me: _sweat buckets_

COVID-19: "You're gonna be trapped in your apartment for three months." 

Me: ....

Me 3 months later: "I hate you all." _convinced of conspiracy to ruin my life_


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I was in a dollar store, looking for sugar free candy for my mom, and somewhere I basically channel Linda Belcher and start singing what I'm doing, and apparently dance a little while I'm looking through the candy to see if any of it is sugar free:
As in: "I need some sugar free candy..." but to an actual melody.

Someone approached me and said "I think it's nice when people can sing and be happy in public" or something like that.

I thanked him, and was close to saying "I was singing????"


----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

dulcinea said:


> So, I was in a dollar store, looking for sugar free candy for my mom, and somewhere I basically channel Linda Belcher and start singing what I'm doing, and apparently dance a little while I'm looking through the candy to see if any of it is sugar free:
> As in: "I need some sugar free candy..." but to an actual melody.
> 
> Someone approached me and said "I think it's nice when people can sing and be happy in public" or something like that.
> ...


Omg, I do the same thing ~ ~


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

dulcinea said:


> So, I was in a dollar store, looking for sugar free candy for my mom, and somewhere I basically channel Linda Belcher and start singing what I'm doing, and apparently dance a little while I'm looking through the candy to see if any of it is sugar free:
> As in: "I need some sugar free candy..." but to an actual melody.
> 
> Someone approached me and said "I think it's nice when people can sing and be happy in public" or something like that.
> ...



I got caught dancing when I was bowling one time. (I can't dance and I refuse to dance ever, for any reason, so...) I had no idea that I had been until someone commented on how happy I must have been. God, I just wanted to die. XD


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Roslyn said:


> Inferior Ni (ESTP)
> 
> Friend: "Where do you see yourself in ten years?"
> 
> ...



My ESFP ex-husband isn't handling isolation well right now, either, poor thing.


----------

